# Tommy Emmanuel 2014 Canadian Tour Schedule



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

[SUP]​[/SUP]http://tommyemmanuel.ca/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Thanks, I know what tickets I want to find in MY stocking on XMas morning!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

No Ontario dates???


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

...making plans for either Regina or Winnipeg.......or both.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I'd love to go see Tommy unfortunately he's not playing any shows on the island.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> I'd love to go see Tommy unfortunately he's not playing any shows on the island.


It'd be worth the trip to the mainland.


----------

